# Frage 13489 Notaus



## unwissender22 (26 Juni 2009)

Soll einen notauskreis gemäss neuen normen auslegen. Bin mich gerade bezüglich verwedeter Bauteile am umsehen, finde aber nirgends die werte, die ich benötige, um auszurechen ob ich das geforderte PL einhalte (MTTF, DC, etc...) wiso das? sind die standartmässig nicht in datenblättern agegebenben, hat das einen bestimmten grund?


----------



## nico (26 Juni 2009)

Da sind einige Normen anzuwenden. EN ISO 13849-1/2, IEC 62061, IEC 60947-4-1, EN ISO 13850, IEC 60947-5-1, IEC 60947-5-5.

Am besten erklärst du mal was du abschalten möchtest und womit. 

Welche Schaltgeräte? (Not-Halt-Taster, Lichtvorhänge, Schutztüren) 
Welche Logik? (Sicherheitsrelais, Sicherheits-SPS) 
Welche Aktoren? (Schütze, Ventile, Umrichter)


----------



## unwissender22 (26 Juni 2009)

Ah frage falsch vormuliert... ich weiss was ich abschalten möchte. Hab mit dem ganzen erst angefangen und stehe kurz vor der risikoanalyse... 
Wollte jetzt versuchtsweise meinen notaus-kreis mal mit sistema durchrechenen, um allenfalls shcon bei der risikoanalyse etwas zu schrauben 

hab heute morgen etwas auf den website der hersteller der komponenten, geschaut, (pilz, schneider eletric), fand zwar die datenblätter der bauteile, aber nicht die werte die ich benötige... habe nun ein paar email an die hersteller geschrieben... 
meine frage war eigentlch nur, wiso solche werte nicht publiziert werden, verstehe das nicht, und dachte mir da, dass dies aus einem bestimmten grund so ist.


----------



## Safety (26 Juni 2009)

*Werte*

Wenn Du anfragst bekommst Du bei fast allen Werte, bei manchen sind die auch schon Online! Muss auch bei den Herstellern noch wachsen.
Für deinen Not-Halt sehe Dir das mal an http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=26525

Safety


----------



## unwissender22 (30 Juni 2009)

Soweit so klar...

doch hätte noch 2 Grundsätzliche Fragen: 
1) Ist es gemäss Norm zulässig, Teile des Sicherheitskreises über eine (selber gemachte (natürlich professionell))Leiterplatte zu führen? 
Das probelm kommt daher, dass vom Gerät her, mit einem Sub-D stecker komme, und ein Signal, dass zum Sicherheitskreis gehört, in diesem Kabel ist, PLUS x-Signale die andere Aufgaben haben. Ich habe nun einen Einfachen Print, wo der SUB-D Stecker sauber auf den Print geführt wird, und die Leitung, die Sicherheitsrelevant ist, durchgehend auf eine Klemme geführt, und von dort entsprechend weiterverdrahtet wird. 
Wie siehts hier genau aus? was muss ich beachten? Wenns nicht geht, wie würdet ihr das lösen (das Gerät ist fix, Sicherheitrelevante Signalse kommen von 2 Steckern, ein Sub-D zusammen mit anderen, einer noch nicht bekannt)

2) finde keine fertiges Beispiel einer Doku, hat jemand zufällig nen link?


----------



## Safety (3 Juli 2009)

*13849-2*

Hallo hier kannst Du unter umständen einen Fehlerausschluss machen.
Lese in der 13849-2 Anhang D.5
Leiterplatte, Bestückte Leiterplatten.


----------



## istat_gb (4 August 2009)

Hallo, also, bei vielen Herstellern (Sick, Siemens,...) kann man die Werte online über ein Portal (mit Anmeldung - beispielsweise MySick, oder Siemens: online evaluation tool) abrufen, Pilz gibt seine Werte über den PASCAL preis - ist eigtl kostenlos, man kann aber nichts ausdrucken - aber immerhin die Werte abrufen.

Wegen dem direkten NOT-Halt haben dir die Jungs hier schon ein paar hilfreiche Links geschickt...

Ach, eins noch: Änder mal bitte dein Topic von 13489 in 13849 ;-)


André


----------



## Rene_sps (5 August 2009)

Bei Fragen zu Pilz und Siemens kann ich dir bestimmt ein wenig weiterhelfen! Habe da nach umgangreicher Suche und Kontakt mit Herstellern einiges gefunden. 
Jedoch bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher oder bezweifel ob die Werte im Safty Evaluation Tool von Siemens auch für Standart Komponenten gelten. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass diese Werte nur für die Komponenten der Safty Integrated Serie sind.


----------



## istat_gb (5 August 2009)

Rene_sps schrieb:


> Bei Fragen zu Pilz und Siemens kann ich dir bestimmt ein wenig weiterhelfen! Habe da nach umgangreicher Suche und Kontakt mit Herstellern einiges gefunden.
> Jedoch bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher oder bezweifel ob die Werte im Safty Evaluation Tool von Siemens auch für Standart Komponenten gelten. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass diese Werte nur für die Komponenten der Safty Integrated Serie sind.


 

ja, sind nur SAFETY - Komponenten eingebunden...


----------



## Rene_sps (5 August 2009)

Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Bei der Firma mit dem großen S. hat man mir gesagt, dass kann man für alle Komponenten verwenden auch für Komponenten die nicht in der Safty Serie sind. *ROFL*
Gut das die manchmal so genau über ihre eigenen Produkte bescheid wissen.


----------



## istat_gb (5 August 2009)

Für Standard-Komponenten haben die eine *.xls mit aktuellen MTBF-Werten im Netz stehen.


----------



## Rene_sps (5 August 2009)

Ja, die habe ich auch! Gilt aber leider nur für Simatic Komponenten. Brauche auch eine für Sinumerik Komponenten und da ist das Safty Evaluation Tool das einzigste, wo ich Werte gefunden habe.


----------

